# Car Clock



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have become one of many who have been sold a car not knowing the car is not showing the right kms on the clock.

I have even passed an ITV without it being picked up, it was only when I went to a garage to sell that they told me.

Do I stand a chance if I hire a solicitor here in Spain of getting anywhere? Luckily I still have the Bill of Sale and the printed advertisement from the website, it states the milage on there which I believed was genuine. I know I cannot sell the car now, but any help would be appreciate. Please don't say I should have checked it first, I know that now and I know I should not be too trusting of people.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Does it matter? Most modern cars handle mileage far better than their counterparts of 30 years ago. If it goes well and you like it..chill!


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

country boy said:


> Does it matter? Most modern cars handle mileage far better than their counterparts of 30 years ago. If it goes well and you like it..chill!


 I do like the car, but I am buying another one, do i just include it on the advert that the clock has been tampered with, obviously i will have to lower the price.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

[

I have sorted it out, someone has bought the car off me and signed a bill of sale stating the clock has been tampered with and the reading of kms is not correct. 

Future car buyers out there please check the ITV card which states the kms from the last ITV (MOT) against the clock inside the car.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's quite common, like the UK in the 70's. I part-ex'd a car that I bought new a couple of years ago & it had 113,000kms on the clock, full dealer service history. The dealer was good ,re-registering it in the name of the garage . It appeared on his website a few weeks later with 82,000kms on it! :lol:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We bought a heep, sorry Jeep (Spanish ish pronunciation) from 'friends' only to discover that they'd sold us a dud with a load of serious problems. We bought it in February this year and have driven it for just 18 days. Rear diff seized and blew up, drive shaft sheared off (the diff had been 'fixed' so that it sounded ok when we bought it but some days later it seized. Luckily it happened just outside our home on a campo road so that my iwfe, with child in the back, was only doing about 5 kph. Anything over 50 kmh on the motorway would have meant no wife or child anymore.) Overheating problems, oil pump failuyre, water pump failure and finally loss of power and churning out thick black smoke, or blue if I was in reverse???!!! It has been in the garage for nearly three months now but yesterday they phoned and the expected cause of the smoke and power loss (turbo failure) turned out to be a simple valve so the predicted €2,600 bill is now only €200. Still have to get a new fan for the rad (€250) and send it through the ITV but after that we can sell the B&//%$%&)==?(/. The real point of all this, as we have been told by many friends here, is, when it comes to cars, never trust anyone.


----------

